#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Locatie 1-8 ?

## Koen van der K

Heren,

... een korte vraag uit nieuwsgierigheid; wat betekent "Locatie" onder de naam van de persoon die een topic heeft geplaatst ?

Bij de meesten staat er "1" maar bij enkelen "8".

Kan er in de zoekfunctie niets over vinden ...


alvast bedankt !

Groetos,


Koen

----------


## driesmees

Volgens mij is dit een foutje in het forum.
Volgens mij betekent:
1: Nederland
2: België
... : ???

----------


## admin

Zou idd een LandNaam ipv een ID moeten staan. We nemen hem mee voor de eerstvolgende update. Dank voor de melding.

----------

